# Looking for a Spray Gun



## NuView Painting (Sep 25, 2007)

I have LX 80 with Graco tips with the rack 5 ... im looking for a Spray gun that will be universal with my tips.. going to be used for just clear... the LX80 at Sherwin Williams was $192 not trying to pay that saw them online for $119.. they have an ASM at my local paint store for $114 but not sure if it would work with my tips ..at the home depot they have graco guns...what a good graco gun to spray clear, rac 5 310 tip....arent Titan and Graco universail thanks guys


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I like the new contractor guns myself but nothing wrong with a lx80


----------



## NuView Painting (Sep 25, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I like the new contractor guns myself but nothing wrong with a lx80


is this a good place to buy from
http://store.spraymallstore.com/index.html


found it on here for $99 but wasnt sure if they legit


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

All guns are "universal". The problem is the housings are different.


----------



## NuView Painting (Sep 25, 2007)

Bender said:


> All guns are "universal". The problem is the housings are different.


ok cool i wasnt sure Ive always use the LX80, I was looking at the Contractor Gun..thats really nice with the 2 finger control...i might have to invest in that.. which store has the best value..i saw spraymall.com has the best prices so for..but didnt know if they where legit..never delt wit them


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NuView Painting said:


> is this a good place to buy from
> http://store.spraymallstore.com/index.html
> 
> 
> found it on here for $99 but wasnt sure if they legit


Yes that store is great, they have free shipping and really good customer service. I have bought from them a few times.


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

go buy a Spraytech GX-10, its dependable, and re-buildable, and is CHEAPER (www.gleempaint.com)


----------



## NuView Painting (Sep 25, 2007)

1977corey said:


> go buy a Spraytech GX-10, its dependable, and re-buildable, and is CHEAPER (www.gleempaint.com)


looks good...im really leaning to the 2 finger style since this will be just for clear... fine finish... just not sure which i want... either one the gx10 or the contractor would take the rac x head an tip... the price at this point dont matter cause its a matter of 20-30 dollars.. but i would rather the better one...so the gx10 is rebuildable that muight be the better value incase i would have trouble or start shooting a line and its not the tip i cant rebuild the gun....humm decions decions :001_unsure:


----------



## NuView Painting (Sep 25, 2007)

Well I bought the Contractor Gun come with a rac x guard and i bought the 208 tip..the first time im gonna use that tip..Ive always used no smaller than a 310...but its for clear on cabinets so should not waste as much material an the pattern is still wide enough for one pass at a time


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

How much was it? I'm still debating between the Contractor and the GX10 everyone seems to love...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

IcI have them in there Flyer for $179 But their has been some deal on flea bay.


----------



## NuView Painting (Sep 25, 2007)

Masterpiece said:


> How much was it? I'm still debating between the Contractor and the GX10 everyone seems to love...


the Contractor Gun with Gaurd was $138.00 with the 208 tip came out to be $169.72 
if I was gonna get the GX10 I might as well spend the extra $30 and get the GX12 but didnt wanna spend that much cause i needed a tip as well...im good with what I got for now....lol


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

i be liking the fx 4 finger guns now. not super accurate pulling the trigger but once you get moving its awesome, easy on the hands too. plus it looks like a wagner gun from home depot.


----------

